# Svegliarsi presto o all'alba/ Alzarsi presto o all'alba o di buon'ora



## femmejolie

C'è qualche differenza?
Se mi devo svegliare alle 5 del mattino, immagino sarà per alzarmi.
Grazie a tutti e tutte!!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Giusto.
Però posso anche dire: _mi sono svegliato alle 11, ma mi sono alzato a mezzogiorno_. Magari di domenica.

Oppure, i giorni feriali: _mi sono alzato alle 5 e sono andato a lavorare, ma mi sono svegliato solo alle 8 dopo una tazzona di caffé forte_.


----------



## gabrigabri

MünchnerFax said:


> Giusto.
> Però posso anche dire: _mi sono svegliato alle 11, ma mi sono alzato a mezzogiorno_. Magari di domenica.
> 
> Oppure, i giorni feriali: _mi sono alzato alle 5 e sono andato a lavorare, ma mi sono svegliato solo alle 8 dopo una tazzona di caffé forte_.



Io preferisco la prima versione!!


----------



## femmejolie

MünchnerFax said:


> Giusto.
> Però posso anche dire: _mi sono svegliato alle 11, ma mi sono alzato a mezzogiorno_. Magari di domenica.
> 
> Oppure, i giorni feriali: _mi sono alzato alle 5 e sono andato a lavorare, ma mi sono svegliato solo alle 8 dopo una tazzona di caffé forte_.


 
Grazie, ma volevo sapere 1) qual è la differenza fra "domani devo alzarmi all'alba" e "non sono abituato ad alzarmi presto"? Immagino che nessuna, ma quale si usa di più?

2) Si può dire con lo stesso senso "Domani devo svegliarmi all'alba/presto?
Grazie infinite!!


Gabrigabri said:


> Io preferisco la prima versione!!


Scusa, ma non capisco. Puoi esplicitare un pochino? Vuoi dire _mi sono svegliato alle 11, ma mi sono alzato a mezzogiorno_. Magari di domenica ? Ahhhhh, credo di aver capito, volevi dire che sei un fannullone ehehe, giusto?


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Domani devo alzarmi all'alba.
Domani devo svegliarmi all'alba.

Non sono abituato ad alzarmi presto.
Non sono abituato a svegliarmi presto.
_
Direi che nell'uso pratico non c'è nessuna differenza. Come giustamente dici, se mi sveglio presto  significa che devo alzarmi; se mi alzo, normalmente  significa che mi sono svegliato qualche attimo prima.


----------



## femmejolie

MünchnerFax said:


> _Domani devo alzarmi all'alba._
> _Domani devo svegliarmi all'alba._
> 
> _Non sono abituato ad alzarmi presto._
> _Non sono abituato a svegliarmi presto._
> 
> Direi che nell'uso pratico non c'è nessuna differenza. Come giustamente dici, se mi sveglio presto significa che devo alzarmi; se mi alzo, normalmente  significa che mi sono svegliato qualche attimo prima.


Grazie, capito!! 
Pare che di buon ora sia letterario visto che non l'hai menzionato eheheh.


----------



## stefanaccio

Giusto.  Domani tutti noi ci alziamo con le galline ...


----------



## etymologist

stefanaccio said:


> Giusto. Domani tutti noi ci alziamo con le galline ...


 
Non sai quanto hai ragione...


----------



## sabrinita85

In pratica:
Il *svegliarsi *non presuppone per forza anche l'*alzarzi *(_mi sono svegliato alle 11, ma mi sono alzato a mezzogiorno_).
L'*alzarsi*, però, presuppone il *svegliarsi*, a meno che non gli si voglia dare quella sfumatura di cui parava MF. Infatti _svegliarsi _si usa anche quando si è svegli, ma ancora non del tutto lucidi (_mi sono alzato e sono andato al lavoro /// mi sono svegliato solo dopo il mio solito caffè mattutino_).


----------



## vikgigio

sabrinita85 said:


> In pratica:
> Il *svegliarsi *non presuppone per forza anche l'*alzarzi *(_mi sono svegliato alle 11, ma mi sono alzato a mezzogiorno_).
> L'*alzarsi*, però, presuppone il *svegliarsi*, a meno che non gli si voglia dare quella sfumatura di cui parava MF. Infatti _svegliarsi _si usa anche quando si è svegli, ma ancora non del tutto lucidi (_mi sono alzato e sono andato al lavoro /// mi sono svegliato solo dopo il mio solito caffè mattutino_).


 
Questo è giustissimo e in teoria è l'uso che si dovrebbe fare dei due verbi, ma nella pratica l'uso di "svegliarsi" al posto di "alzarsi" è molto comune (come in frasi quali "domani mi devo svegliare presto perché ho un esame alle 8") e non credo sia scorretto, perché in quello 'svegliarsi' viene sottintesa anche l'azione successiva, ossia quella di 'alzarsi'. Infatti, se così non è (ovvero, se si vuole restare a letto a poltrire) si tende a specificarlo: "Mi sono svegliato alle 8, ma non mi sono alzato prima delle 11"


----------



## gabrigabri

femmejolie said:


> Scusa, ma non capisco. Puoi esplicitare un pochino? Vuoi dire _mi sono svegliato alle 11, ma mi sono alzato a mezzogiorno_. Magari di domenica ? Ahhhhh, credo di aver capito, volevi dire che sei un fannullone ehehe, giusto?



Esatto! Preferisco la domenica! Anche se in realtà ogni giorno per me è domenica!
Scusa, non volevo confonderti!!

Svegliarsi: aprire gli occhi
Alzarsi: mettere i piedi fuori dal letto!!


----------



## femmejolie

vikgigio said:


> Questo è giustissimo e in teoria è l'uso che si dovrebbe fare dei due verbi, ma nella pratica *l'uso di "svegliarsi" al posto di "alzarsi" è molto comune* *(come in frasi quali "domani mi devo svegliare presto perché ho un esame alle 8"*) e non credo sia scorretto, perché in quello 'svegliarsi' viene sottintesa anche l'azione successiva, ossia quella di 'alzarsi'. Infatti, se così non è (ovvero, se si vuole restare a letto a poltrire) si tende a specificarlo: "Mi sono svegliato alle 8, ma non mi sono alzato prima delle 11"


Quoto!  Ti sei spiegato benissimo! Così accade in Spagna, "alzarsi" e "svegliarsi" si confondono e solo si esplicita in caso di ambiguità.

Il caso è che non abbiamo in spagnolo *"S/A di buon'ora o di buon mattino"*.
Immagino sia poco usato o formale.


----------



## vikgigio

femmejolie said:


> Quoto! Ti sei spiegato benissimo! Così accade in Spagna, "alzarsi" e "svegliarsi" si confondono e solo si esplicita in caso di ambiguità.
> 
> Il caso è che non abbiamo in spagnolo *"S/A di buon'ora o di buon mattino"*.
> Immagino sia poco usato o formale.



"Svegliarsi di buon'ora" non è formale. È di certo meno usato e sentito come più elegante, e infatti credo sia usato di più nello scritto, o nel linguaggio letterario.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Se posso dire la personalissima mia, _di buon ora_ o _di buon mattino _non mi danno l'idea di levataccia a orari improponibili che invece mi è subito lampante con le espressioni più esplicite come _presto, prestissimo, all'alba_. Con le prime tendo a pensare a una sveglia più che dignitosa, diciamo verso le 7.


----------



## Salegrosso

D'accordissimo con la sfumatura di M.Fax.
Per esprimere quanto tremendo puo' essere alzarsi quando fuori e' ancora buio, si puo' dire _svegliarsi ad ore antelucane_. 
E' abbastanza anticheggiante, ma oggi si usa ancora con tono vagamente ironico. 

Ci si sveglia di buon ora per andare in gita in montagna.
Ci si sveglia ad ore antelucane per prendere il treno dei pendolari.


----------



## femmejolie

vikgigio said:


> "Svegliarsi di buon'ora" *non è formale*. È di certo meno usato e sentito come più elegante, e infatti credo *sia usato di più nello scritto, o nel linguaggio letterario*.


Scusa il mio dubbio stupido che forse è off-topic, ma l'usarsi nello scritto o letterariamente non è lo stesso di formale? (Era questo ciò che volevo dire con "formale")





Salegrosso said:


> D'accordissimo con la sfumatura di M.Fax.
> Per esprimere quanto tremendo puo' essere alzarsi quando fuori e' ancora buio, si puo' dire _svegliarsi ad ore *antelucane*_.
> E' abbastanza anticheggiante, ma oggi si usa ancora con tono vagamente ironico.
> 
> Ci si sveglia di buon ora per andare in gita in montagna.
> Ci si sveglia *ad ore antelucane* per prendere il treno dei pendolari.


 
Questo aggettivo non lo conoscevo.
*Antelucano: (lett.)* Che precede la luce diurna.
Ma si usa ancora?


----------



## vikgigio

femmejolie said:


> Scusa il mio dubbio stupido che forse è off-topic, ma l'usarsi nello scritto o letterariamente non è lo stesso di formale? (Era questo ciò che volevo dire con "formale")



Beh, io per "formale" intendo quel linguaggio ampolloso e 'gonfiato' che viene utilizzato in occasioni importanti, come quando si dice "Prego tutti i presenti di apporre qui la loro firma prima di abbandonare la sala" invece di "vi prego di firmare qui prima di uscire"...
"Di buon'ora" non è un'espressione formale, ma piuttosto una variante più elegante (e meno usata) di "molto presto": ci svegliammo di buon ora per essere i primi ad arrivare in spiaggia" (che è una frase assolutamente non formale, ma semplicemente dal tono elegante)

PS: tra l'altro, se ci pensi la parola "formale" deriva da "forma", e sta proprio a indicare un linguaggio che predilige la forma alla sostanza, utilizzando appunto parole ed espressioni che suonino importanti, colte, che diano prestigio a chi le pronuncia, pur finendo per esprimere in fondo concetti riassumibili in poche semplici parole.


----------



## Salegrosso

femmejolie said:


> Questo aggettivo non lo conoscevo.
> *Antelucano: (lett.)* Che precede la luce diurna.
> Ma si usa ancora?


 
E' antico, poco, anzi pochissimo usato, e me ne dispiaccio perche' e' proprio un aggettivo simpatico, dall'etimologia che piu' chiara di cosi'...

Non e' da usare con chicchessia, ma solo in contesti rilassati, con amici amanti della lingua, che si dilettino in onesti diporti.


----------



## vikgigio

Salegrosso said:


> E' antico, poco, anzi pochissimo usato, e me ne dispiaccio perche' e' proprio un aggettivo simpatico, dall'etimologia che piu' *chiara *di cosi'... (eh sì.. )
> 
> Non e' da usare con chicchessia, ma solo in contesti rilassati, con amici amanti della lingua, che si dilettino in onesti diporti.



Convengo.. alle volte ci s'imbatte in parole che, per desuete che esse siano, al sol pronunziarle, chissà per qual cagione, t'empion il cor d'una certa allegrezza; con la loro poetica grazia e soave leggiadria t'allietano il dì quando, di buon'ora desto, t'appresti a tuffarti nei tuoi doveri mondani.


----------



## femmejolie

Che buontempone sei! Mi sono sbellicata dal ridere!!

*Chicchessia* l'ho visto indicato nella grammatica italiana come troppo formale. Di solito si usa chiunque .* Dilettarsi* (che raffinato sei)
*Diporto* non lo conoscevo, è un falso amico del corrispettivo spagnolo, ma ho imparato che significa "sport_"(raro, disuso) _(come in spagnolo):_ "diporti invernali / imbarcazione da diporto/ navigazione, nautica da diporto". _
Quante cose si scoprono qui eh!




vikgigio said:


> Convengo.. alle volte ci s'imbatte in parole che, per desuete che esse siano, al sol pronunziarle, chissà per qual *cagione (motivo, occasione)* , t'empion*(riempiono) *il cor d'una certa allegrezza *(letizia)*; con la loro poetica grazia e soave*(delicato, ambrosio)* leggiadria*(donaire)* t'allietano *(ti letiziano/ti letificano )* il dì quando, di buon'ora desto *(sveglio. Desto non lo conoscevo)*, t'appresti a tuffarti nei tuoi doveri mondani.


 


*Cagione* = all'inizio ho pensato fosse una svista, ma ora mi sono resa conto che significa lo stesso che "ragione", eppure la sua etimologia viene da "occasione".
*Empire *non si usa neanche nello scritto, vero?

Siete grandi, ragazzi!


----------



## infinite sadness

Siamo sicuri che "il svegliarsi" è grammaticalmente corretto? Io avrei detto lo svegliarsi.


----------



## irene.acler

Sono d'accordo con te IS, anch'io dico "lo svegliarsi".


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io ho commesso un errore: non ho usato sia al posto di è.


----------



## irene.acler

Beh, puoi usare anche "è", o no?


----------



## infinite sadness

Forse sì ma mi piaceva di più il congiuntivo.


----------



## irene.acler

Aaah, in tal caso non parlo più!!


----------

